# METALOCALYPSE: the DOOMSTAR REQUIEM A KLOK OPERA



## Dayviewer (Oct 1, 2013)

''Special premiering Sunday, October 27 at Midnight (ET/PT) on Adult Swim''
Looking forward to see how it ends after seasons 4 finale
And yes this is probably the final Metalocalypse thing closing of the series, read there is a full new soundtrack for this too which will be released as well, gonna be awesome


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> ''Special premiering Sunday, October 27 at Midnight (ET/PT) on Adult Swim''
> Looking forward to see how it ends after seasons 4 finale
> And yes this is probably the final Metalocalypse thing closing of the series, read there is a full new soundtrack for this too which will be released as well, gonna be awesome




According to Wikipedia, it should be a 1h rock/opera special that would continue where season 4 ended. I,ll be looking forward to it for sure and even though I expect it to be the grand finale of the serie, I wonder how it'll turn out


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ha! That's cool! Will watch.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 2, 2013)

Didn't realize they were ending the series. Oh well. Will definitely watch, and now I should probably go catch up on season 4.


----------



## Dayviewer (Oct 2, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> Didn't realize they were ending the series. Oh well. Will definitely watch, and now I should probably go catch up on season 4.


Oh you should! was definitely the best, puts everything on an even more ridiculously bigger scale with mystery involved etc and leaves you with a huge cliffhanger at the end, that's why I'm looking forward to it so much 
Will probably re-watch last season for this too


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 2, 2013)

Last season had a slow start, then all of the sudden it begins to be epic and pretty awesome, at the end a couple of long-lasting question are getting answers. Worth to be watched


----------



## Dayviewer (Oct 25, 2013)

5 Minute preview, this is going to be freaking epic


----------



## MesaBeno (Oct 27, 2013)

PICKLES!!!!!

Pretty excited to watch this tonight...


----------



## Sofos (Oct 27, 2013)

So fvcking excited. I talked with Brendon Small and the rest of the guys in December, and they said they couldn't talk about what was coming, but that I'd love it. So far, they were right on the money


----------



## Sofos (Oct 28, 2013)

That was awesome. Glad to see there's a cliff hanger at the end. Gonna be a helluva spin, especially with


Spoiler



Ofdensen leading the Church of the Black Klok now.


 Means there will be more Metalocalypse!
my only question is


Spoiler



did Magnus kill himself at the end? I don't understand.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 28, 2013)

wasnt aware there was a season 4...

huge fan of the first 2 seasons, but it fell off for me on season 3...infact i dont think i finished it.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 28, 2013)

I enjoyed it very much. The guitar battle was great.
I thought the solos on the last Dethalbum weren't very Skwisgaar-like, if you get what I'm saying, but his leads in the Doomstar Requiem were great.



Spoiler



I told everyone this wouldn't be the end of the show, and they all called me crazy





Spoiler



and I'm pretty sure Magnus did kill himself


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 28, 2013)

Spoiler



Yup, judging by what he said ("I am not a hero, but the villian" and how he also must go) and what he did (stabbing himself with a knife), he's dead.



Unfortunately, I had to watch 3/4ths of it on a TV with shitty sound. Gonna re-watch it tomorrow on a TV that doesn't suck. Thank fvck for DTV Genie.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 28, 2013)

That was so ....ing epic, I really hope they do carry on. I'd really like a fifth season, but the original plan was 4 seasons + 1 movie, so who knows what will happen.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Oct 28, 2013)

This was epic. After seeing Tesseract in a Pickles costume and getting hyped up, this ended my insane Halloween weekend with a bang. I was more or less floored the whole time...



Spoiler



...but man, so many questions. This is obviously not the end, as I had thought going into it. Sweet.


----------



## Dalcan (Oct 28, 2013)

This was too epic. So damn good


----------



## Sicarius (Oct 28, 2013)

It was spectacular.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 4, 2013)

I enjoyed the movie alot. But I would have liked it if they had added some real dialogue, and not just made the songs come one right after another.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 5, 2013)

Loved it. Guitar battle and the thriller part was my favs.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 6, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Loved it. Guitar battle and the thriller part was my favs.



Agreed. And Toki's song right after the Duel. It was catchy XD And Toki is a damn good singer. Wish we could have heard more Corpsegrinder :/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 10, 2013)

Absolutly loved it! Singing with the characters accents was hilarious and the guitar dual was awesome.

My favourite songs in it were Toki's "I Believe" and "Givin' It back to you". I'm not sure who sang what but there were some amazing vocalists involved in this. I'd love to see more music like that in the show.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 11, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Absolutly loved it! Singing with the characters accents was hilarious and the guitar dual was awesome.
> 
> My favourite songs in it were Toki's "I Believe" and "Givin' It back to you". I'm not sure who sang what but there were some amazing vocalists involved in this. I'd love to see more music like that in the show.



Those 2 and The Duel were my favourites as well. As well as the first 5 minutes


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Nov 11, 2013)

ilyti said:


> I enjoyed the movie alot. But I would have liked it if they had added some real dialogue, and not just made the songs come one right after another.



Obviously the concept of a Klok Opera was lost on you...


----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 17, 2013)

Dethklok-dethklok!


----------



## ilyti (Nov 22, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


> Obviously the concept of a Klok Opera was lost on you...


Oh I got the concept. I just didn't think it worked that well.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 27, 2013)

*'Metalocalypse' Not Coming to End, Confirms Creator Brendon Small*

'Metalocalypse' Not Coming to End, Confirms Creator Brendon Small | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## fps (Dec 4, 2013)

It's a show that feels like it should be an open goal, shame it's so poor.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 4, 2013)

I finally got the chance to watch the klokopera today and pay attention. I was a bit disappointed at first, but man is it good. 
Glad to see that it's not ending the series, but it's great to see they can change gears with the same series and not skip a beat.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow this was the most brotastic hetero thing I've ever seen/listened to.


----------



## xdenzleed (Jan 7, 2014)

I can't stop listening to it, it's crack but in the form of music  only thing I don't like is that the soundtrack is viewed as the 4th album


----------

